# Not very good but still my best yet!



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm still a total toss hands with latte art and teaching myself but this gave me a little frisson of satisfaction to a degree this morning so I thought I'd share


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

You are well on your way! Mine are no better lol.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Eerm, confession time

I think I fluked it

We have a guest.

I just made three more.

All total failures art wise

D'oh


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

its a lot better than my first attempt!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Well done, I get nowhere, even when it looks like I have proper microfoam, when I pour in the cup I don't get the colour change(dark brown to light brown etc) so never see the white highlights


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> Eerm, confession time
> 
> I think I fluked it


Either way, it's a fluke that many of us would be proud of, ha ha!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Get on youtube, more latte art tips than you know what to do with.

As a starter why not just try to pour steady, when the cup is half full start the wiggle, get in close, don't move away from the centre of the cup and just keep wiggling, you might be surprised what will appear. Once that's mastered you will find it easy to proceed.

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

mremanxx

What others including myself do is this...

After pulling your shot, swirl the cup slightly so some of the crema goes onto the sides of the cup. Now pour a steady slow stream into the centre of the cup from a height of a few inches above rim height. Stop. Swirl cup gently. This should now give you a fairly even, light brown crema surface. Now you can tilt the cup so that the furthest side is at around 30 to 45 degrees, again pour slowly into the centre and now move the spout right down as low as you can towards the surface of the coffee and get your wiggle on. As the white starts popping through the surface, try not getting too excited like myself and others and continue with your pattern/shape until you're almost at the front rim then raise the spout a few inches and do a quick cut through back to the far edge of the cup. Voila, with any luck you've now created something wonderful or not! Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let's see a pic then doubleshot......


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Nice one! 2 years in and I'm still totally useless!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Picked up a bag of Taylor's 'light roast' from Morrison's earlier, about to embark on long practice session


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I was having ZERO luck with art, not that I was trying too hard, until I switched to smaller cups.

I think the previous straight sided Emma Bridgewater mugs probably take about 270ml and the coffee got a bit lost.

New d'ancap mug is about 150-160ml and it is much easier to get 'something' on the surface. Most look like a Picasso reject though.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Picked up a bag of Taylor's 'light roast' from Morrison's earlier, about to embark on long practice session


jeebsy, I was reading that you can practice with water with one drop of washing up liquid in it. Have you tried this?

I thought that I might give it a go to save milk and make sure that I don't overdose on caffeine by drinking all the failures


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> I was reading that you can practice with water with one drop of washing up liquid in it.


Yes, that is one option. Alternatively another method you could try which would save wasting fresh coffee beans and probably gives better results than the above:


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

mremanxx said:


> Well done, I get nowhere, even when it looks like I have proper microfoam, when I pour in the cup I don't get the colour change(dark brown to light brown etc) so never see the white highlights


This might help?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm I seem to be getting a bit better at the Rosetta

Still a bit hit and miss but here's my latest 'best' effort


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> Hmm I seem to be getting a bit better at the Rosetta
> 
> Still a bit hit and miss but here's my latest 'best' effort


Way better than anything I've ever done..


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Both of those pics look sweet to me! My wife is happy to get a vague heart shape...often done by swiping a spoon handle through my white blob in the center of the cup!

Nice work!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> Hmm I seem to be getting a bit better at the Rosetta
> 
> Still a bit hit and miss but here's my latest 'best' effort


Pretty good effort Cam. And with room to spare!


----------



## krabster (May 29, 2013)

that's a great start! That's how mine started to look before I could do them quite comfortably. Still rarely happy as you become a perfectionist but great job!


----------



## jimgrant (Apr 15, 2010)

Love the latte art thing but I like my coffee black so don't get many opportunities to practice, well done for getting a pic up think I might try one soon, had a flT white in cafe recently and looked crap but tasted lush, rather pay for the tastey cup.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Right, here's my latest best yet so far

A few too many bubbles in the microfoam which spoils it a little but, still my best yet. Be interesting to see if my skills improve noticeably after the Rave day tomorrow


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Today's offering


----------

